# After selling a R34 GT-R, what did/would you buy?



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

After selling a R34 GT-R, what did/would you buy?

1. Waiting for the next GT-R..
2. R34 GT-R (another variant, e.g. NUR)
3. R33 GT-R
4. R32 GT-R
5. Porsche 996 (e.g. turbo, n/a, gt2, gt3, etc.)
6. Ferrari 355 (e.g. spider, gt-s, etc.)
7. Other Ferrari (512M, Maranello, etc.)
8. Honda NSX Type R
9. Viper GT-S
10. Other (please specify)


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

I would go for a NUR or a 355/360 Spider, my girl-friend just bought a 355 Spider F1, and all i can say is wow, fast, looks the part, turns ALOT of heads. 

Im going to vote NUR, cause its a Skyline.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I didn't sell an R34, tried to buy (another)one  

Nonetheless, Other = Porsche 993 RS.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Woudlnt sell it in the first place. 
The car i would buy: GT2 or a 911 Turbo... those cars romp!!!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*If I could*

I would have a GT3 , I think they are awsome cars, get my respect everytime when I seee one on the road...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: If I could*



PMJ said:


> *I would have a GT3 , I think they are awsome cars, get my respect everytime when I seee one on the road... *


I have seen so many regular Porsches with official GT3 body kits that the blur between a real one and a regular boggo porsche is ever so difficult to differentiate on the road. I have also seen quite a few LHD GT3's now struggling to fetch around the £45K mark which is bang on the money of a good low mileage 2001/2002 500bhp GT-R. 

Anyone know how many GT3's (both LHD and RHD that where actually made? 

500bhp R34 GT-R vs standard GT3 ... now theres a difficult decision... I think you should try both before you die 

I guess the GT3 will retain its value more than the GT-R though in the long run right?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Values of Porkers largely depend on how "original" they are. Air cooled Porkers are going up in price in the long run  GT3 vs GTR I don't know.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Car*



Piggaz said:


> *Woudlnt sell it in the first place.
> The car i would buy: GT2 or a 911 Turbo... those cars romp!!! *



Thats what I did - GT2 Clubsport......










It's no co-incidence that three owners of 650bhp+ GTRs now own or have a GT3 or GT2 on order (and another ex-owner also owned a GT2 for a while).......

Guy


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Somberg,

In the future do you think 'originality' will ever effect the value of GT-R's? It appears that very few people have kept their cars standard so sourcing such original cars will be significantly more difficult with the GT-R ?


T
(P.S. the reason I ask is that I must admit thats one thing I looked for when I bought my R34 GT-R, and that was originality)


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd get a T440R  but I don't even own a GT-R


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Car*



Guy said:


> *Thats what I did - GT2 Clubsport......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but there 3 times the price... well in Aus they are...
Who wins bang for the buck?
Not that im trying to get a porker VS GTR fight in here.
:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*No bang please...*

No fight, discussion is ok :smokin: nothing wrong with that. 

Bang for buck is relative. Perhaps Porkers have a little less engine "bangs"  because they're stronger ex-factory anyway and because they're not tuned up to the same (relative) level as the GTR's are. You also need to include the estimated "engine bang" costs when looking at the GTR bang for buck value. Leave it relatively standard and you'll be ok. 450 PS for an RB26DETT should do when made by the right people. Same goes for Porkers: 550 PS (700+ Nm btw  ) will go forever. Less than 1 bar of boost ! Go beyond these figures, and you'll have to pay a price be it Skyline or Porker.

Trevor,

I think a well-kept original car with a well-documented history will keep a higher value also for GTR.:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Here's what I bought*


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Trevor so are you selling or have you sold?

I can only forsee one problem when I come to sell and thats the short fall between what I get for my GTR and what i will need to buy my next toy!  

Andrea thats a rather nice example indeed. What are peoples views on 993 Turbos?

..Ian


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Somberg*

That rear reg plate looks like a computer chip!    

And why is the pic from the peugeoutsportclub?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Its curious that so many people go for Porsches. 

I wonder why this is? I would really like to understand the reasons that so many people made to go from a R34 GT-R to a Porsche. Surely performance was ample in either example of car right? Could it be pure 'poseability' or even the reputation for 'efficient relability'? One too many rebuilds on the 650bhp+ machine thats sent people over the edge?

In the end I think its probably something to do with very strong brand image, excellent residuals, public awareness, easy parts supply/choice of garages and acceptibility. The image is usually that of a successful, rich or famous owner (or all three...) or the otherway, much worse, a spoilt womanising tosser. Performance always seems to be accepted as good enough as not to warrent much talk about it, look its Red, or look its got lovely leather seems to be more important. Regardless of the connotations even the old granny or the girl next door knows what a Porsche is... but a GT-R, its a what?

I don't know how long I'll keep my GT-R for (and may even get a 355 or porsche next) but I personally think the R34 GT-R marks you out as an individual. They are a total enthusiasts car designed for someone who wants something different, more for their money, equally someone who is doing well but also someone who loves the latest high-technology (e.g. like digital camera's, high end plasma tv's, etc.), perhaps the 'anything-but-common' is a reason too. I don't know but the perspective is certainly an interesting one to analyse.

Personally I used to "h-a-t-e" Porsches (after 5 years or so ago when a snooty git of a salesman in Tonbridge Wells refused me a test drive on a 911, despite being able to afford one - i vowed I'd never buy one from them and it kind of put me off for all those years! ) but now I'm coming around to them a little more as I get closer to my 30's... hmmm, next I'll be saying I like autos and tiptronic shifts  ..arrrrgg....

I guess I'm waiting to see how the new GT-R tuns out first... I really hope its a 3.5 litre twin turbo... !


T


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: If I could*



Trevor said:


> *I have seen so many regular Porsches with official GT3 body kits that the blur between a real one and a regular boggo porsche is ever so difficult to differentiate on the road.
> *


I agree wholly with these comments. If I went back to a 911, it would be a 993 turbo or 993Rs (or something even older).

However, in answer to the question, I'd probably go from an R34 to a TVR (Cerbera or Tuscan).


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

I voted for the Nur 

Here in Monaco there are lot's of porsches, Ferrari and other luxury cars.
But at the end, that's what they are. Luxury cars.

Some of them are really nice and fast of course, I like the quality of the 996 gt2, or the sound of a 360 spider f1 with challenge exhausts, but I prefer the less common gtr 

Trevor,

I think you should get a v spec 2 nur, and buy some nice parts straight away:smokin: 

Then if you really want something different, get a 360.
The interior is much nicer than the 355, and you will loose less money when you sell it. It's slower than a porsche turbo, but funnier


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice porkers ther, my mates dad had a GT2, it was pretty cool. But after a skyline (even thos i dont have one) i think id go for a porche powered audi like the S8 etc. there pretty cool.

Harry


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *I voted for the Nur
> 
> Trevor,
> 
> ...


Dario,

Well if live in Monaco (which is now looking likely!) a Porsche or a Ferrari is _definately_ out of the question! 

They are just like street taxi's here, they are everywhere, no, not even a GT3 or GT2 gets any attention and they look so average. Its sad to say this but when you park in a lot full of Porsches they all begin to look the same , its  ! Look how much attention we where getting in the 'R compared to the Rollers, Porkers, 360' Spiders and even that black Murchelago last Saturday !

So Dario, when are you going to buy my '34 mate so I can get a move on in getting a good low km' NUR 

Oh Come-On-Nissan get a move on with the new GT-R !!!!


T


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

How about a Soarer ?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Martin F said:


> *How about a Soarer ? *


Are you taking the pi55 ?

I'm not 50 something yet you know  Runs for cover from Mycroft....


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

I voted for R34 GT-R eg.NUR!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Why?*

Here are my reasons for a GT2.......


Attention - well it is nice to get attention in a GTR, but after a while having spotty teenagers in Saxos and Novas chase you around gets a bit tiring...........

Snooty Porsche Salesman - yes, they still are, even if you park a GT2 outside their showroom, they must simply be better people than all of us 

Porsche Image - couldn't care less, I bought it 'cos of the engineering and race knowledge embedded in the cars..........

Performance - 199mph Top Speed as tested by Auto Motor und Sport in Germany, stock 11.9sec quarter and 0-100mph in 8 secs, not as quick as some big bhp GTRs, but seems adequate. Also forgot to add fastest road car around the 'ring ever (excluding the Radical which is a road-legal race-car)

Reliability - it has a warranty and is designed to run at maximum speed for a full tank of fuel without any temperatures exceeding specification (see http://www2.uk.porsche.com/english/gbr/911/turbo/testing/mehrinfo.htm )

Cost - yep it was expensive, but cheaper than my R34 cost me in all...........

Value - it is a liquid tradable asset with a strong residual ie I can walk into a dealer and get a bid tommorrow

Servicing - it goes in at 9am (booked in advance) and comes back the same afternoon, in the time specified, at the pre-agreed price and after a full valet

Technology - well GT2 is a purist car (2wd and no traction control), whereas 996 Turbo has more technology than GTR

Driveabilty - most people would never know it had turbos, such is the flat torque curve and lack of lag

Tuning - they can be tuned with pre-defined packages that are formally warrantied by the tuners for 1-2 years



Please note: This is not a dig at GTRs or tuners in any way, I very much enjoyed my time in GTRs, still love the cars and will still cheer them on, I just chose to do so from the sidelines now..........

Guy


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Why?*



Guy said:


> *Here are my reasons for a GT2.......
> 
> Attention - well it is nice to get attention in a GTR, but after a while having spotty teenagers in Saxos and Novas chase you around gets a bit tiring...........
> *


---
I know what you mean here... 2Fast2Furious didn't help with this either, gt-r is every boy racers wet dream, oh gaud. Thankfully its not so like this abroad, in mainland Europe its everyone who's looking not just the max-styling bridage. 

Guy, I don't think those overtley unsubtle styling modifications you did helped in this respect either.
---


> *
> Snooty Porsche Salesman - yes, they still are, even if you park a GT2 outside their showroom, they must simply be better people than all of us
> *


---
Naturally  actually I think (annoyingly) Porsche train them to be like this  MH sometimes try this on too 
---


> *
> Performance - 199mph Top Speed as tested by Auto Motor und Sport in Germany, stock 11.9sec quarter and 0-100mph in 8 secs, not as quick as some big bhp GTRs, but seems adequate. Also forgot to add fastest road car around the 'ring ever (excluding the Radical which is a road-legal race-car)
> *


So does this mean your not going to mod your GT2 then?



> *
> Reliability - it has a warranty and is designed to run at maximum speed for a full tank of fuel without any temperatures exceeding specification (see [url http://www2.uk.porsche.com/english/gbr/911/turbo/testing/mehrinfo.htm[/url] )
> *





> *
> Cost - yep it was expensive, but cheaper than my R34 cost me in all...........
> *


I can fully believe and appreciate this. I personally have spent around £75K on 2 R34's (on GT-R and one GT-T) in just 2 years with one rebuild later... and their total 'now' value amounts to about 45k-50k now... a 25k-30k loss in 2 years.. not really very nice  I'm just glad I've recently seen sense and bought a house... which has actually gained me £70K in the last 6 months... so effectively putting me 'up' compared to the money drain that is car ownership ! 



> *
> Value - it is a liquid tradable asset with a strong residual ie I can walk into a dealer and get a bid tommorrow
> *


Thats nice... it takes quite a while finding the right buyer for 35K+ GT-R.. someone who's not a tyre kicker or who cannot afford one and just wants to window shop...



> *
> Guy *



Trev...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Anyone who's voted 'Waiting for the next GT-R' want to comment on what they are wishing for/expecting with the new car?

T


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Martin F said:


> *How about a Soarer ? *


Yeah I voted Other (Soarer). Did you know they are the only Toyota sports car good enough to be called a Lexus Martin?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Somberg*



LSR said:


> *And why is the pic from the peugeoutsportclub?   *


its not from the peugeot sport club its a watermark from the pic uploader hes used , i use exactly the same uploader and there isnt anyway of removing watermark


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

It wouldnt matter what i bought, after owning a SKYLINE everything else is second best!

RICH S


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Guy,

I agree whith almost everything you say about the gt2.
But I also think that if you buy a gt2, in your case is probably because you already had a tuned skyline, and after that you choose a car that is also very fast when completely standard.
Then there are other people that buy the gt2 that would not consider a skyline at all.

What I don't really agree is that a 996 turbo has more technology than a gtr. Off coure it's well engineered, but The systems used by the gtr should be more advanced?

Trevor,

I don't think that the new gtr will be a really upgrade to the r34, if it looks like the prototype...
Wait and see anyway.

Yes, here don't expect all the people coming out from the restaurant, or taking pictures of the car if you drive a gt3.
They only do that with a skyline


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Thorin said:


> *Yeah I voted Other (Soarer). Did you know they are the only Toyota sports car good enough to be called a Lexus Martin? *


Damn, is that so ? 

What an accolade.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Good post Trev.

Im a complete pauper (more so now than ever!!) compared to most the people round here, certainly compared to my 34 brethren. But one of the motorvating factors behind my dummy spitting last week was caused by this topic.

I was looking on autotrader at some tasty cars, and found that for the money I have now got to with the bomber I could have bought some exotic metal.

I LOVE Gtr's, and the 34 has been my dream since I read the first preproduction tests, but I have to say, that once they start costing money there is some very heavyweight competition in value for money.

I regard an Aston Martin DB7, a 355, or a Pork Tub as serious kit. And the kudos of saying...."I drive an Aston" cant be sniffed at, to me at least. The thing is, I keep coming back to performance, and the only one of the cars out there that could think about living with the gtr is coming from stuttgart, and I couldnt afford to mod that any more than I can afford to get Guy-like levels of performance from mine. So I guess that the debate came full circle for me.

I'll stick with TEAM Bayside, and dream of getting a more modern porsche when I turn 30.   or they actually get on and build the new gtr (assuming its worthy of the badge) !!

J.................


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Porker: why ?*

Here's why I bought the "Banana":

1. Timing. It was available where the car I originally had picked for a roadgoing car good enough to plod around the Ring (R-tune R34) wasn't. And although the Porker I bought is not the average Porker, time between spotting and buying was 2 weeks.

2. Registration challenges. Putting an R34 on Dutch license plates is not as easy as you might expect. Not so with a Porker.

3. Technical. It's lightweight. I could and would have lived with a heavy car on the Ring, but I'm glad I don't have to any more. I will deerly miss the 4WD in the rain though  

4. Serviceability. I can choose between several Porker specialists in Holland. The Skyline I'd have to service myself. Time = money and even worse gives me less chance to work on my R34 racer and do what I want: DRIVE !!

5. Robustness. Let's hope my expectations will level other peoples' experience here. Forecasts are good though.:smokin: 

6. Investment. I feel that I've invested in a car that will keep it's value. A RHD car as unknown as the Skyline will probably only attract buyers here once the price level is equal to a worn-down Impreza.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Porsche is for old fat doc´s that can steer with their belly...

Mostly some kinda lawyers, grannies or other "richies" drive Porsches here when they come 2 midlife crisis.

Errr... how can I replace my baldy head??? Buy a Porsche...

Often seen Porsches in the wall on the middle-lane just because grampa wasn´t able to handle RWD on entering the Autobahn, oversteered and crashed...
Sportive drivers 

Don´t like `em but owners: Don´t feel offended by me.
I just can´t see these anymore


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*just to be different.....*

i bought a diesel Discovery!!!! New house on the go at the moment so strapped for cash but after running the discovery i would find it very had to go back to the fuelbills/ insurance , infact, just the running costs of the GTR. In saying that, god to i miss the foot down fun thats to be had!!!
I daresay i will return to the mark at some point next year!!

jas


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Trevor said:


> *Well if live in Monaco (which is now looking likely!) a Porsche or a Ferrari is _definately_ out of the question! *


Tell me about it!  Common as crap!  (Good to hear you're coming along )



Trevor said:


> *when are you going to buy my '34 mate so I can get a move on in getting a good low km' NUR *


How much do you want for it?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Claudius said:


> *Tell me about it!  Common as crap!  (Good to hear you're coming along )
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want for it?  *


Sorry Claudius, Dario has first tabs on it and only then thats assuming I can find a good NUR quickly. He's desperate to win his bet with you about getting his GT-R before you get to reach your power goal's  ... oh merde I've let the cat outta the bag! 
 

Anyway they weight far too much for your tastes (!) and I'd be absolutely distraught to be having a few beers in Stars & Bars/Monaco and you come flying past with the interior fully stripped out   

My word, there's quite a few guys from Monaco on this site now, I guess Dario's been talking


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

[email protected] 

No I didn't talk to Claudius, he came here after seeing your gtr 

Anyway I can only imagine how long it would take for him to drive a skyline, as he would probably get it to usa to get a good lhd conversion,etc...

Claudius,

I'm sure that if you want a LHD R34 that is perfectly converted,and do not want to wait, Manuel would maybe consider a big big $$$ offer,hehe.


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Trevor said:


> *Sorry Claudius, Dario has first tabs on it*


But he'd have to get rid of the Evo first...




Trevor said:


> *He's desperate to win his bet with you about getting his GT-R before you get to reach your power goal's *


He may have a GT-R before I reach my power goals, but he wont have a faster car  




Trevor said:


> * ... oh merde I've let the cat outta the bag!  *


It was pretty obvious after seeing his for sale ads on the French forums, really 




Trevor said:


> *Anyway they weight far too much for your tastes (!) and I'd be absolutely distraught to be having a few beers in Stars & Bars/Monaco and you come flying past with the interior fully stripped out   *


LOL


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *No I didn't talk to Claudius, he came here after seeing your gtr *


Oh yeah? Look at my registration date, then.


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

But he'd have to get rid of the Evo first...

Read- "well it's up to you, but you know, I have the money to buy your skyline straight away"


He may have a GT-R before I reach my power goals, but he wont have a faster car  

Read- "Well, my evo tme is now 400bhp. He might be able to follow with his evo v, But if he gets the gtr without any modification, he will be probably slower than me at the end"


It was pretty obvious after seeing his for sale ads on the French forums, really 

Read-"I know about that... I spend hours on all the different forums around... "



    

BTW your registration date is the 29th of July


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm just waiting to see the day when Dario gets his GT-R 34, mods it to 550-600 bhp and takes a video of him overtaking Claudius waving bye bye. that will be worth waiting for...


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *your registration date is the 29th of July *


yes... 2002!


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Trevor said:


> *I'm just waiting to see the day when Dario gets his GT-R 34, mods it to 550-600 bhp and takes a video of him overtaking Claudius waving bye bye. that will be worth waiting for...  *




Yes, it will be worth the wait. The very, very long wait!


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Claudius said:


> *yes... 2002! *


Ok sorry about this... you were right...
You had 2 entire posts in one year


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Claudius said:


> *
> 
> Yes, it will be worth the wait. The very, very long wait!    *


not as long as you took to get 100 extra bhp...


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *not as long as you took to get 100 extra bhp... *


You'll be doing the exact same thing, Dario: maxxing out the standard turbos before you get the bigger ones, just like I did on the Evo. That will make more power on the GT-R, but the actual mods are the same...


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Claudius said:


> *You'll be doing the exact same thing, Dario: maxxing out the standard turbos before you get the bigger ones, just like I did on the Evo. That will make more power on the GT-R, but the actual mods are the same... *


Yes I agree with you on that.

But then It took more than one yer for you to do that, and it wasn't because you were satisfyed of the power or because of money...


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *But then It took more than one yer for you to do that, and it wasn't because you were satisfyed of the power or because of money... *


It's called a "decision making process" and it takes time when you are as dumb as myself...


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hehe LOL


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay children the class is dismissed 

Please, can we get back to the original theme of the thread.

Its at least comforting to see just how many people want a NUR spec car, this means they will be a future classic and there is no doubt about that!

T


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*porsche to gtr*

i must be diffrent because i got rid of my 911 turbo to get the veilside kitted gtr and i can honestly say that i have never once regreted my choice , but both are amazing cars.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

F*** the Porkers, I'd have to say the The the Ultima GTR with the V8 Chevy option. Rarer than a rare thing and its British.   

http://www.ultimasports.co.uk/gtr/


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dan said:


> *F*** the Porkers, I'd have to say the The the Ultima GTR with the V8 Chevy option. Rarer than a rare thing and its British.
> 
> http://www.ultimasports.co.uk/gtr/ *


Yes, that's a bit worrying indeed. You managed to find a car that combines the worst of everything: built in Britain and built in the US of A....    

But then again you can always become an AA member (that's the AA roadside help people, not the anonymous alcoholics, you probably won't stop drinking with a combination like that until you're totally blind..) :smokin: 

You know what they call an oil-leaking car over here: an "English" car


----------



## Timsters (Jun 21, 2003)

is that one of the lcd plates that happily displays the reg until mr pod comes along, then with a flick of a button it all goes black? 

(i so want one )


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

> Yes, that's a bit worrying indeed. You managed to find a car that combines the worst of everything: built in Britain and built in the US of A....


You may slate it Mr Somberg but it still does 0-60 in 3.3 seconds and will top 200 mph and its a damned pretty beast too...OK I know its got the Chevy V8 but my one will have an 500+BHP RB26 in it instead   



> You know what they call an oil-leaking car over here: an "English" car


You know what they call a Dutch car over here?....I dunno either. Holland has some superb and highly enjoyable exports but cars ain't one of them!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dan said:


> *You may slate it Mr Somberg but it still does 0-60 in 3.3 seconds and will top 200 mph and its a damned pretty beast too...OK I know its got the Chevy V8 but my one will have an 500+BHP RB26 in it instead*


Yes, 3.3 seconds one-off.
BTW Why for Gawds sake poison a lightweight car with a heavy engine ?? They've got proven solutions with German engines too you know.



> *You know what they call a Dutch car over here?....I dunno either. Holland has some superb and highly enjoyable exports but cars ain't one of them!!*


Well, you'll have to dig in a bit deeper there.. this ones's going to backfire, in your face that is !! 

Cars made in Holland:
Donkervoort
Spijker
Marcos (yes indeed)
DAF (you know, the lorries)
Mitsubishi Lancer
Smart Cabrio
Volvo 4xx
etc.

There may not be as many types made in Holland as there are in the UK, but at least they stay in one piece and don't leak that much oil !   

NOTE: when including too many smilies, you loose you post !! &^#^*(&^$*@#%^(*@($*(


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

somberg said:


> *. this ones's going to backfire, in your face that is !!
> 
> Cars made in Holland:
> 
> ...


i was agreeing with you till this bit

sorry somberg, but have you ever owned a DAF lorry ??? they go against both of your comments , dont stay in one piece and leak loads of oil !! been there done that and almost put me out of business, and it wasent the old english 6 cylinder engine model either however , they did buy leyland vans and was doing a decent job with them till they went bust 
simon v


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Isnt the Koeniggsegg dutch clogbender??


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Isnt the Koeniggsegg dutch clogbender??
> 
> *


No idea what or whom you've been riding on tonight Bladey mate, but you're full of sh1it as usual.. hehe    :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

volvo fl10 said:


> *i was agreeing with you till this bit
> 
> sorry somberg, but have you ever owned a DAF lorry ??? they go against both of your comments , dont stay in one piece and leak loads of oil !! been there done that and almost put me out of business, and it wasent the old english 6 cylinder engine model either however , they did buy leyland vans and was doing a decent job with them till they went bust
> simon v *


No reason to be sorry ... yet ... until you read this !   

Yes I have. XF380. No oil leakage. Have you owned one ??
Also got a camper with an 8.2 liter DAF Turbo engine. No leaks there either.:smokin: 
My only explanation is, that you must have had a DAF produced in the UK.. :smokin:


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Cars made in Holland:
> Donkervoort*


Who makes the engine, though? The Germans 

... after the Dutch found out after ten years that the English engines suck 




somberg said:


> *Spijker*


How many of those did they make? Two? Three? 

Other than once a year at the Casino in Monte Carlo during the F1 GP, I never saw one of those, whatever they're called (sounds like a Dutch swearword to me  LOL)




somberg said:


> *Marcos (yes indeed)*


Arent those made out of wood!? 




somberg said:


> *Mitsubishi Lancer*


They're crap quality. Trust me, I have one 




somberg said:


> *Smart Cabrio*


Nice! You could put that in one of your caravans and use it as a shopping trolley once you make it to the Costa Dorada...




somberg said:


> *Volvo 4xx*


To pull the caravan?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*hehe*



Claudius said:


> *Who makes the engine, though? The Germans
> 
> ... after the Dutch found out after ten years that the English engines suck
> 
> *


 Better late than never isn't it...


> *
> 
> 
> How many of those did they make? Two? Three?
> ...


 You're lightyears behind, they must have made DOUBLE that amount.. 


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sigh.. you deserve a proper Mycroftication (= to be flamed my Mycroft) mate  Morgans are made of wood..


> *
> 
> 
> They're crap quality. Trust me, I have one
> ...


Must be a car produced in Japan..


> *
> 
> 
> Nice! You could put that in one of your caravans and use it as a shopping trolley once you make it to the Costa Dorada...
> ...


The average Dutch family has invested so much in a complete stock of their own (albeit canned..) food they won't be able top buy that shopping trolley..


> *
> 
> 
> To pull the caravan?  *


Yes, actually.


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

*XF 380 daf*

hi somberg

yes i have owned a few dafs

3300 (1984) good tool for 38 ton work, till it corroded internally, and Daf couldnt work out why.

2500 ,(1986) designed for 32 ton and coaches this was ok when wound up but died on everyhill unless u put the coach diffs in, then it dies on the slightest of gradients.

95.380 new in 1989 when first made. more time in DAF;s garage than on the road, dropped a valve within 2 months of brand new, engine rebuilt then threw a piston out the side , 3 months arguing with daf, did a deal and lost 10k on purchase price within 6 months of new so YES i owned a few dafs and NEVER AGAIN im afraid.
replaced with a volvo in 1989, which is still in daily use with a mate now.

wasent the volvo 4XX the replacement of the variomatic daf, the elastic band car ?
even the swedes abandoned that one (but the idea was good and needed some development)
so sorry Somberg you wont convince me on this one 
  :smokin: 

simon v


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

FYI... Some Marcos' in the late 60's early 70's used Ash frames also.


----------



## Mooseracer (Aug 3, 2003)

*Hello again*

Do you know Jem Marcos (or is it Gem, my memory fails me) Iain?


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

Somberg

I was going to think up a witty yet pertinent reply but I don't think I'll bother now


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Dan said:


> *I was going to think up a witty yet pertinent reply but I don't think I'll bother now *



Would probably have taken too much time, anyway   LOL


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Apple-ojeez your Toightness !!!

Koenigsegg is Swedish. I just seen a write up of it in this months Top Gear magazine.

You should take a look,

J.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

i would trade in my Car for an Audi Le Mans in a heart beat Sorry guys


----------



## lee clark (Nov 20, 2002)

*porsce gt2*

If you check out the gt2 on the latest free dvd from fast car mag,that should make up your mind.


----------



## 2fast_4u (Nov 1, 2003)

I think that i would buy a Toyota Supra Turbo, Honda s2000, or Mazda RX-8.

Of course i would want another Skyline, but it would depend on the reason why i got rid of it in the 1st place....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Im not into Supercars at all really.

BUT id love to have a R34GTR

So i could sell it and spend all the cash on a R32GTR and lot n lots of mods.

Seriously. 

If i could have 3 cars in the whole entire world, id own a 1000+bhp R32GTR, Full GrpB spec Renault5 Maxi Turbo2, and a Thundersaloon spec RS500, not a "Supercar" in sight, jus dont do anything for me.


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

The Volvo 340 was the result of Volvos negotitions with DAF in the mid 70s, tragic.

Anyway, back on topic....I enjoy the whole Skyline ownership but know what you mean about getting people driving up your ****. I think the problem would be the same in a Porsche however. What you need is something a bit more subtle, like an Audi RS6. 450bhp as standard, and it is a V8 so you know it is going to sound nice. It is whether or not you can bring yourself to spend that much on an Audi though...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

All you need to stop twats driving up your ass is anti-lag.

Word soon gets round after a few cars less than about 3meters from your exhaust gets exhaust flames all over their front bumper and bonnet and everyone keeps their distance after, trust me been there....  :smokin: 

Certainly beats getting really wound up n angry and jumping out the car at the next traffic lights attempting to attack the person whos driving up your ass with a big adjustable spanner like before the anti-lag.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

SteveN 

Thats a great Idea, sure gets me angery every singel time when people do that to me while I am driving,, but surley Anti lag is alittle over kill for the Turbo 

would like a Flame thrower kit, but then thats alittle illegal...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Well I have just sold my R34 and have just bought..............

The whole house new carpets and french oak wooden flooring, had wardrobes and curtains fitted to all the bedrooms, a landscaped rear garden with patio and eating area. A new front drive and wall. Xmas pressies for all the family Oh and a Clio 172 sport to run about in.

..IS


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Ian,

Congrats on your sale,

Its just amazing what you can fit inside a Clio these days huh? French Wooden Oak flooring and landscaped rear boot huh... Just amazing 


T


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

I would be Tommy Kaira/Autobacs to make me a ZZII. And with the orginal design. (the one that is all over car forums and appeared in Jap mags.)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Personaly speaking, I wouldn`t get rid of a R34 GTR unless it was for a better model ie: V SpecII. Nothing can touch a GTR performance wise after a little modding. I`m just an admiring GTST owner who always wanted one, so maybe im a little biased!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nowt wrong with the Renault Clio Sport 172  Well nothing that 2 more cylinders, 1.6 more litres, 2 turbos, 4wd and a few hundred ponies can't cure


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Clio 172 Sport, Who said it was my GTR 34 replacement chaps?


----------



## Smithicus (Mar 25, 2004)

Id buy my coffin, because id have to be dead to have an R34 and sell it.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*A Coffin?*

....bit extreme old boy! How about a Clio 172 sport AND a 996 GT3 then? Does that sound worth living for?


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gt3....uggghhhhh  

IMO the Boxster 3.2 is the best in their range as they are better balanced than the tail-happy 911`s. Now the Boxster with the GT3 engine...mmmmm  

P.S not even the R35/or whatever will get me out of the 34 because as I understand it the concept is changed for the new model to appeal more to 911 owners.
I prefere the Track car looks and the exclusivity so will spend my money on maintaining it for as long as petrol is still legal... :smokin:


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Boxster over GT3?!?!?  

What ever next!


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

I drove both and apart from the performance diff, the Boxster was the better road car for me especially secondary ride and damping/body control on rough roads.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

I do agree partly, the GT3 being an out of the box race car, the B road bounce around can be a bit much. but you certainly don't buy this kind of car to pop down the shops so harsh ride and deafening sound is part and parcel!


----------



## Smithicus (Mar 25, 2004)

If i was loaded id buy a Mclaren F1, and lots of condoms :smokin:


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

R34 GT-R NUR


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd pick the TVR Cerbera 4.5.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

if id sell my R32 id buy and R34 v


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Other for me ....

Either a replica of the old Ford RS200 ( KARA I believe was the last reincarnation).

Or the latest NOBLE  

But as someone already said ... not happening due to bank balance, wanting to get on the property market & I love my R33 too much in no particular order .... well I did always want an R33 since I was nineteen


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

It would have to be a Robin Reliant


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i wouldnt of had a R34, im a R32 man through and through be it a GTR (my last car) or a GTST (my new 500bhp car) and imnot going to be changing that for anything!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

*Other*

A house!


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

when I sold my R34 it was to get the wife a new Patrol to replace her 122,000 mile Galaxy - on the basis that she handed her S2000 over to me for my daily driver. I replace my now absent R34 driving thrills with different but equally exciting ones with the S which gives me high revving roof down sideways action to & from work and meetings, and my modded NSX at the weekends and at trackdays - it's a car that I never seem to tire of driving hard.

If I get another Skyline in the future I feel that I'll most likely be tempted by a lightweight big power R32


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

decision, decisions......... to many nice cars


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*it would have to be a..*

suzuki liana... bloody gorgeous those things !!! I'd make sure I had enough money to go for the 1.6 GLX four door, maybe even take it to Abbey to get the dyno sheet done.. I dont trust the manufacturer's figure of 106BHP.

Thanks,

Umar. :/


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Get the F430 if you can afford it...


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

erm wouldn't mind having a r34 firstlol


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

The new C6 Z06 with a 427 under the hood would be perfect as a second car
best bang for the buck car ATM will kick all other semisupersportcars butt for the same money. If money isnt a problem a Koinegsegg CCR or a Saleen S7 would be ok ;-).


----------

